
VSCode – August 2018 Release (version 1.27) - ggregoire
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_27
======
jazoom
Yessssss. Finally the window goes back to taking up a half screen on reopening
VS Code.

For some reason VS Code always liked to be a few mm offset from the side of
the screen and I had to manually snap it after opening it every time.

------
sbkg0002
Does anyone know if there is any progress on Wayland support? The GitHub
issues on the subject are slowly dying.

